# Anyone been to Silverton?



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Search (click on it, above)

"Silverton" Press enter.

Enjoy.


----------



## Powder_Tracker (Dec 28, 2005)

Last time I went, there were eight people per group. We only had four with us so we got paired with the only other group that was not already eight, and they were all from Dallas and had never been in Pow so it SUCKED!!! (your guide is going to show you terrain based on the worst person in the group) Make sure you either show up with eight or find other good skiers/riders as soon as you get there (and don't let them bull shit you). These guys never said that they were from Dallas. In fact, they claimed to be good skiers. Once we started, it became very clear that they had no idea what was going on. (I think they were expecting a groomed run!)

It could be EPIC or it could be the biggest waste of money ever spent!!!!!


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Fuckin texans ruin everything.


----------

